# AIB Insurance Introduce Byron Cuff!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon Folks,

As you know, we do enjoy embarrassing our newest team member so we'd like to introduce Byron Cuff! Byron loves a good GTR and is excited about getting to know our clients including our friends from GTR.co.uk.

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/byroncuff

Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

